# 2nd season off and running



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Snow has not piled in as of yet to my grouse coverts so I stole away Friday for a couple days of late season grousing 
out of the famed lower Michigan grouse camp of twosetters.
If you want a seat at this joint you had better like Setter hair. 

*twosetters with a portion of his pack.*









This Summer twosetters and his wife whelped a nice litter of future bird finders and one of them was in camp this weekend.
Here is 5 month old Cooper.
He's going to be a big boy and a handful, we nicknamed him Cujo before the sun ever set on night one.

*Cooper*









Brad J's place is across the drive and he came over for some Setter lovin' and some laughs(and some adult beverages).










We did do some hunting.
I got a quick hunt in Friday on the way up, I concentrated on swamp grass edges like this and really young aspen with white grass(that's what I call it) through out.










Not a terribly productive walk but good to get the hounds back into the woods after 3 weeks away and a week on the Kansas prairie.
Saturday was fruitful. A beautiful day to be in the woods of northern Michigan. Overcast, very little wind, and in the upper 20's all day long.
My Setter had a good day starting with our first spot, here's a grouse find after I had one in the bag already at about 9:30am. This bird got away clean as I tried to slip forward for a better picture. Just one more step....whrrrrrr.......:rant: 

*Jack with a grouse find*









I shot well......well except for the third barrel bird to end my day:bloos:









If this was the end of my season it was a nice way to wrap it up. Real world responsibilities are screaming in my ear right now after almost 3 months of focus on chasing brown feathered rockets and following the nose of a birddog.
Thanks to all that walked the uplands with me this season I enjoyed every minute of it and hope to meet up again with you all when the leaves turn golden in 2011.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Great Report Scott.

I got out Friday afternoon for what could be it, we got a solid 6 today and there is snow forcasted everyday for the next 10.

She is some kind of special to me at least.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice pictures.

Yes it was a great weekend to be out. The birds seemed to be holding tighter than usual. No / little snow in my area made for some easy walking.

The BUL brings down the first bird of the late season,










Levi stands a bird,










And even fetches,


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

I can top that. I missed 3 birds today in a span of about 15 minutes. Top that! Beautiful day, though.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

First pointed bird of Dec.
First bird with the new gun.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice pics guys! Great to see. 
Unfortunately, I spent Saturday abused by the mallards and elements. Hope to chase the grouse one more time before the new year.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

BradU20 said:


> First pointed bird of Dec.
> First bird with the new gun.


Tell us about the new stick Brad...

And while you're at it, how do you like that XUV?


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Lot of great pictures in this thread. Thanks for the report Scott. I look forward to hopefully a few days chasing ruffed grouse again. Winter has been here for a while now. We have no shortage of snow as a buddy found out. I was the lucky guy who got to help him get out since I was pheasant hunting nearby.I hope the snow holds off in northern Michigan until after the new year.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Great looking dogs guys......evewn better looking birds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remy (Feb 13, 2008)

Man I wish a could get a few more birds up in December, but it just has not happened for me. I hunted hard for 6 hours on Sunday, in many of the same types of covers you guys have mention, but I just don't see them like I do in the fall. Had two great points by my dog, followed by two poor shots by me.:sad: It was a great day to be in the field and I have come to think of December grouse hunting as time to spend with the dog, time for me and the dog to get some exercise, and time for me to enjoy the woods all to myself!!!


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

Great pics guys.

Spent a few hours Saturday morning... a nice walk in the woods with my son and a good friend but the birds didn't cooperate. 0-0. It was great to get out again though.


----------



## MedicineMan (Oct 27, 2009)

Remy said:


> Man I wish a could get a few more birds up in December, but it just has not happened for me. I hunted hard for 6 hours on Sunday, in many of the same types of covers you guys have mention, but I just don't see them like I do in the fall. Had two great points by my dog, followed by two poor shots by me.:sad: It was a great day to be in the field and I have come to think of December grouse hunting as time to spend with the dog, time for me and the dog to get some exercise, and time for me to enjoy the woods all to myself!!!


 
I know what you mean. Walked all day Saturday and only heard one bird. I don't know where they went??


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Had a good weekend, also. 

Found good numbers of birds each day and we finally scratched one down Sunday afternoon. Had much better dog work on Sunday, especially out of the Deputy Dawg. He's been so hot and cold all season, and after his last outing I was about ready to crown him...and I don't mean king. I guess, all of that talk at the cabin Saturday night about whether or not to cremate or bury your dog in the backyard after it dies...got him to thinking and he decided he'd better step up his game a bit...lol

He managed to get three birds pointed nicely and ran great the entire run.

Emma had two good days of ground work and pointed birds on Saturday, but came up empty on Sunday. Granted, she was only on the ground for twenty minutes before my knee gave me issues and we had to call it a day. Wind was picking up anyways...so knee or no knee...I believe we were done for the day. 

It was nice to see/move so many birds during the late season. Gives me a nice feeling about next season.

Brian. (twosetters)


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

milmo1 said:


> Tell us about the new stick Brad...
> 
> And while you're at it, how do you like that XUV?


Savage-Fox BSE in 12 gauge, 26" tubes

I learned how to shoot on my grandpa's 20 gauge version of this gun. They fit me very well. This one came from a pawn shop in Georgia. I was pretty picky and had been searching for about 4 years. I was a little disappointed with this gun when I got it - it was double firing. It took 4 months and two gunsmiths to get it fixed. Love it now.

I can't complain about the XUV. Perfect hunting/family vehicle compromise. Not as much cargo space as a truck, but handles more like a car. Does really well in the snow. I've got it setup for myself now, but it did take some time and effort (built my own dog box to fit, added 12 volt fan, etc). The sealed off cargo area is nice, for now. I constantly worry about all the electronic parts that make it function failing.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Saturday afternoon. 3 to 5 inches of snow. On the ground 2+ hours. Moved 15 birds in 5 groups 1 single 2 groups of 5 1 group of 4. 11 pointed 4 bumped in a group. Shot 3. picture of dogs and birds attached I hope. mac


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only 2+ hours? Slacker.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

BradU20 said:


> I can't complain about the XUV. Perfect hunting/family vehicle compromise. Not as much cargo space as a truck, but handles more like a car. Does really well in the snow. .


Brad
What is this XUV?


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Sounds like a great outing, Mac. 

By what I've seen of the weather this morning, your area will be blanketed in the white stuff for good. Good thing you got out there when you did.

Brian.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Scott, It's amazing what a high powered Ryman can do in 2 hrs. Especially on private land! 

Brian, We haven't gotten nearly as much as they have south of us. Up by the bridge there is less than an inch. Jr's coming up tomorrow to have Jones OFA done and EIC on Jones and Bella and we're going out in the afternood. We'll see. mac


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Mike McDonald said:


> It's amazing what a high powered Ryman can do in 2 hrs. Especially on private land!


Yeah, we were moving a little over four birds an hour.

Good thing everyone doesn't enjoy or like "dual setters"...damn birds wouldn't have a chance...lol



> we're going out in the afternood.


Good luck!

Brian.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Brad
> What is this XUV?


Same thing you saw at the Fun Trial. Its the Envoy that has the separate cargo area and sliding glass tail-gate. 

I think you told me Leann Parnell has one too????


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Bobby, I thought you worked for G M. mac


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

BradU20 said:


> Same thing you saw at the Fun Trial. Its the Envoy that has the separate cargo area and sliding glass tail-gate.
> 
> I think you told me Leann Parnell has one too????


 
He meant Leeann Rimes


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Brad,

I told you you'd Love that Savage/Fox. It looks like you did well waiting to pick out a nice one. After the Holidays I may just get back into the hunt for another one myself. What did the Gunsmith fix to get rid of the double firing issue? If I do find a new one, I may just have it threaded for tubes and adjust the length of pull to allow for a pad. Good Luck. FRANK


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Mike McDonald said:


> Scott, It's amazing what a high powered Ryman can do in 2 hrs. Especially on private land!





Unregistered4 said:


> Yeah, we were moving a little over four birds an hour.
> 
> Good thing everyone doesn't enjoy or like "dual setters"...damn birds wouldn't have a chance...lol


Brian and Mike, it's almost scary to imagine the flush/point rates that you guys would have experienced had you been hunting over bird dogs!:evilsmile



...




(put down your weapons, I'm only kidding!)


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Mike McDonald said:


> Bobby, I thought you worked for G M. mac


I do. I never heard it reffered to as an XUV.
We called it a GMT305 (I think that was it)
Never was a hit in the market. I think it lasted a couple model years at most. I didn't work on that model. I didn't do any direct work on any of that model Trailblazers, Envoys; the 360, 370 & 305.

LeeAnn had one for a while. She now runs in a Suburban, a MacMobile. Same color too.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Bobby, Those are the real deal. mac I do have one complaint for the designers. I knocked off some cable in the middle of a small pond this year that stopped the car from moving. I could shift into any gear but no forward or backward movement. Could you guys fix that and maybe send me a little something to pay me back for the wet __ I got getting it out. Another thing I just thought of make the back bumpers out of steel. I backed into a small tree this year and broke it loose. mac


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

How can you call this cute little puppy, licking Brad's ear...Cujo? Brad doesn't seem to be having any issues.










And, if memory serves me right...he was only biting on those that he felt were below him on the chain of command...and I don't remember having any issues with him. Actually, he improved each day he was up at the cabin. Being around the other dogs, sure made/helped him understand the term..."pecking orders".

Granted, he is a head strong little guy (with sharp teeth). Hopefully, it's just a phase he's going through...if not...were all goners...lol

Seriously though...he'll be fine once he learns his place.

Brian.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Bonz 54 said:


> Brad,
> I told you you'd Love that Savage/Fox. It looks like you did well waiting to pick out a nice one. After the Holidays I may just get back into the hunt for another one myself. What did the Gunsmith fix to get rid of the double firing issue? If I do find a new one, I may just have it threaded for tubes and adjust the length of pull to allow for a pad. Good Luck. FRANK


Replaced both hammers and sears and did some adjusting. 

Parts take about 1.5 months to come in...that's what took so long.
Have fun searching.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

*Cooper*









Brad J's place is across the drive and he came over for some Setter lovin' and some laughs(and some adult beverages).










WOW!!! From those two pictures he looks quite a bit larger than his bro Jr.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Mike McDonald said:


> Bobby, Those are the real deal. mac I do have one complaint for the designers. I knocked off some cable in the middle of a small pond this year that stopped the car from moving. I could shift into any gear but no forward or backward movement. Could you guys fix that and maybe send me a little something to pay me back for the wet __ I got getting it out. Another thing I just thought of make the back bumpers out of steel. I backed into a small tree this year and broke it loose. mac


It would take more than water to knock the shifter cable out. Just to be a bit anal, it's obvious from your description that you were not able to shift into any gear, otherwise the truck would have moved. You may have been able to move the shift lever but the cable wasn't attached to the tranny. Be precise, that's how you want your judges.

Stay out of ponds and order your next trauck with a back up camera. You can see the rees before you hit 'em. That is, if there isn't any mud covering the camera lens.

How did you end up in a pond? Treating your glaucoma?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

troutchops said:


> WOW!!! From those two pictures he looks quite a bit larger than his bro Jr.


 He's as big or bigger than my Pointer already. 
I think Don said he weighed 49lbs.....I might be remembering that wrong though(maybe it was 39lbs.).


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

All this talk and pictures of long haired dogs is making me itch and I'm getting a runny nose.

I''d better put up another shorthair picture to get the balance back and stop my runny nose .


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

That Benelli is hell on grouse isn't it?


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> That Benelli is hell on grouse isn't it?



You know, I have been a die hard sxs guy all my life and have shot birds with everything from Nitro Specials to J. Purdy's and I can honestly say I have never handled a gun that felt so good. In fact, I was so impressed with that twenty, I bought a twelve. And, will probably have another twenty before next season.

I've got a big pile of sxs's that are getting lonely.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lucky Dog said:


> You know, I have been a die hard sxs guy all my life and have shot birds with everything from Nitro Specials to J. Purdy's and I can honestly say I have never handled a gun that felt so good. In fact, I was so impressed with that twenty, I bought a twelve. And, will probably have another twenty before next season.
> 
> I've got a big pile of sxs's that are getting lonely.


I hear ya.
Only reason I pulled my LC Smith out this year was because it turned 100 years old and I thought it deserved to go for a few walks.
Other than that it was the BUL all day everyday.

Roo-roos in Kansas


















Grouse and woodcock in Michigan









It's the greatest gun ever made.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Dat is some upland livestyle traditional livin righ dere Grushy.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Dat is some upland livestyle traditional livin righ dere Grushy.


 Damn straight, Woolner style, that's how I roll.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

I find it sad that we are mentioning/showing setters and BUL's in the same topic...

Let alone...throwing in a picture of the lowly ringneck pheasant along side ruffed grouse pictures.

Brian.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Mike McDonald said:


> Brian, If your conscience is starting to get to you on the bird killing issue


I really don't think it's an issue with my conscience...it's more of a laziness thing. I basically don't like cleaning them anymore and I really only eat no more than about ten or twelve a year...even when I killed more I gave a lot away to friends and family. Heck, I still have grouse in my freezer from last season.



> take me with you, I have no conscience. mac


Gladly.

Brian.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

BIGSP said:


> It only holds 3.


No wonder it is so light.:tdo12: I'll stick with my M1 Field. 
I like round 4.


----------

